# Plans for Valentine's Day?



## Shanks (Feb 5, 2022)

What's you plans for Valentine's Day?

Time to start organising something if you haven't already.


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Feb 5, 2022)

Yeah, I might go on a little date with my gf or just to her house and you whats gonna happen after that @Shanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 5, 2022)

I will buy myself chocolate and eat it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Friendly 1


----------



## kyochi (Feb 5, 2022)

all i'm organizing is my schedule for work 'cause I work all day


i'm not sad btw

lol like i care about some lovey dovey day full of idiots kissing and giving away flowers

you know how many flowers die pointlessly every year on some random february day ? shit's crazy and people are dumb, and you know how many nutella-based chocolates are given that day ? you know how many chimpanzees are left homeless because of the nutella industry ?? shit's crazy

people are idiots

yeah, but i don't care for valentine's day

got better things to do with my life

like work

i'm a workaholic

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Shanks (Feb 5, 2022)

Post your bright ideas, guys! I still need to plan mine. Definately not buying flowers and chocolate, that's for sure.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David (Feb 5, 2022)

My girlfriend and I are going to go to the the same places we went on our first night out — but we're adding sex.

Then, I'll buy chocolate the day after Valentine's since it'll go on sale.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 5, 2022)

dunno, he better come up with something

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 5, 2022)

Cry

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 5, 2022)

Anyone who doesn't have a date, you can all join me...

































..... to babysit my kids. I still have leftover chocolate from Christmas for ya

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanoa (Feb 6, 2022)

I have a date

With my textbooks since my first exam is that same week 
though def be hunting for some leftover chocolate that's 50%+ off next day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Feb 6, 2022)

i dont think i have day off on that day lol. but if so, prolly went play with family, like visits some tourist spots, eat some streetfood and the have a nice sex with my wife later the night


----------



## Shanks (Feb 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> i dont think i have day off on that day lol. but if so, prolly went play with family, like visits some tourist spots, eat some streetfood and the have a nice sex with my wife later the night


Have dinner with the wife after work, lol.

That's all I'm doing, I think.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 6, 2022)

Nothing, it's mid week anyway. Even when I had a gf, we never bough into Feb 14th. Why have 1 day a year for these things when it can be everyday?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 6, 2022)

I have a doctor's appointment and work. lol


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Feb 6, 2022)

David said:


> My girlfriend and I are going to go to the the same places we went on our first night out — but we're adding sex.
> 
> Then, I'll buy chocolate the day after Valentine's since it'll go on sale.


Same bro


----------



## Stringer (Feb 6, 2022)

Romanticism ? What's this foreign concept you speak of my friend

My heart's cold as ice

Nah but more seriously, I don't usually celebrate it even when I'm in a committed relationship although I do allow space for romance –– Genuine acts of consideration throughout the year means far more to me than doing something on a specific day decided upon by other people.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## trance (Feb 6, 2022)

school and then later on, probably gonna head to the gym

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2022)

savior2005 said:


> I will buy myself chocolate and eat it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kyochi (Feb 6, 2022)

@Brian what's so funny bitch


----------



## Brian (Feb 6, 2022)

kyochi said:


> @Brian what's so funny bitch



this is a funny thread

on topic I'll buy myself some Nutella and try to beat Xenoblade 1(well put a dent in)

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Feb 6, 2022)

trance said:


> school and then later on, probably gonna head to the gym


how much can you bench, squat, dead-lift, and curl


----------



## Djomla (Feb 6, 2022)

Slept through New Years Eve, slept through Christmas, will sleep through Valentine.


----------



## trance (Feb 6, 2022)

Kanon My Rival said:


> how much can you bench, squat, dead-lift, and curl


currently?

bench- 185
squat- my squat form needs a ton of work so probably pretty low
deadlift- 245
curl- 80

yea i know, my numbers aren't super impressive but the plan is always to get better

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 6, 2022)

Take a model out for lunch


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Feb 6, 2022)

trance said:


> currently?
> 
> bench- 185
> squat- my squat form needs a ton of work so probably pretty low
> ...


Your bench and dead-lift aren't bad for a person who is probably in high school (don't take it personally I'm just guessing) 
What does your squat form look like? Do you have your feet spread far apart, shoulder width, or do you have your feet kinda close to each other. BTW taking off your will increase your squat because it's easier to notice if you're heels are going up off the ground which they shouldn't


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2022)

Karma said:


> Take a model out for lunch


is it a model plane?
j/k


----------



## trance (Feb 6, 2022)

Kanon My Rival said:


> Your bench and dead-lift aren't bad for a person who is probably in high school (don't take it personally I'm just guessing)
> What does your squat form look like? Do you have your feet spread far apart, shoulder width, or do you have your feet kinda close to each other. BTW taking off your will increase your squat because it's easier to notice if you're heels are going up off the ground which they shouldn't


i'm 28  

but i also was never full on serious about the gym before; did some lifting when i was like 19 but just kinda here and there

and my biggest problem is my lack of flexibility in my hips and ankles


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 6, 2022)

trance said:


> i'm 28
> 
> but i also was never full on serious about the gym before; did some lifting when i was like 19 but just kinda here and there
> 
> and my biggest problem is my lack of flexibility in my hips and ankles


We are literally in the same boat.

I'm also 28 and just recently got serious about the gym. I also can't squat due to lack of hip/ankle mobility/flexibilty. Our stats are also similar.

I can Bench 175lb for 4 reps.
Deadlift 365lb for 3 reps
Overhead press 125lb for 5 reps
Usually curl around 70lbs for 8 reps

5'9 190lb.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 6, 2022)

I shall attend a speed dating event on that day, and I hope that I shall have success, this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 6, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I shall attend a speed dating event on that day, and I hope that I shall have success, this time.


Sounds like you have tried speed dating before.
How many times have you tried it?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 6, 2022)

savior2005 said:


> Sounds like you have tried speed dating before.
> How many times have you tried it?



I have been to three speed dating events, thus far, and I did not match with any women at any of them, but that has not discouraged me from attending more events; statistically speaking, I shall succeed, eventually.

My only concern is how many women shall be at the next event; there were twelve women at the first event that I attended, eight at the second event, and six at the third, so I worry that there shall be even fewer women at the upcoming event, but that event shall be on Valentine's Day, so I am optimistic that there shall be a large number of women, there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 6, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have been to three speed dating events, thus far, and I did not match with any women at any of them, but that has not discouraged me from attending more events; statistically speaking, I shall succeed, eventually.
> 
> My only concern is how many women shall be at the next event; there were twelve women at the first event that I attended, eight at the second event, and six at the third, so I worry that there shall be even fewer women at the upcoming event, but that event shall be on Valentine's Day, so I am optimistic that there shall be a large number of women, there.


Ya I am sure that there will probably be a good turnout on Valentines Day.

Best of luck to you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 6, 2022)

savior2005 said:


> Ya I am sure that there will probably be a good turnout on Valentines Day.
> 
> Best of luck to you



Thank you, very much, and I am optimistic about that day, as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 6, 2022)

gonna be at work. lots of folks will be out of their house to go on dates and shit giving me a lot of opportunities to get this money.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 6, 2022)

trance said:


> currently?
> 
> bench- 185
> squat- my squat form needs a ton of work so probably pretty low
> ...





savior2005 said:


> We are literally in the same boat.
> 
> I'm also 28 and just recently got serious about the gym. I also can't squat due to lack of hip/ankle mobility/flexibilty. Our stats are also similar.
> 
> ...



for dudes who just like to lift and not fitness obsessed these are pretty good stats

honestly just being able to bench close to your bodyweight for reps and approaching double your bodyweight on deads/squats is fine enough

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> you plans

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2022)

I might do a trip to this spot two hours away from school. But there's also a skating event in SF with this org I'm apart of so I might just go to that.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 7, 2022)

Playing video games

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Feb 9, 2022)

So far work, probably meet up with someone.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 9, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I might do a trip to this spot two hours away from school. But there's also a skating event in SF with this org I'm apart of so I might just go to that.


SF as in San Francisco? I know recent divorcée in that area

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 10, 2022)

Gonna sound like a bummer and say I'll act like it doesn't exist.
Actually, I probably won't even remember by the time it's passed which is good. 

All the best on your V Day though~ <3


----------



## Perrin (Feb 14, 2022)

Bump. How’d it go.


----------



## Jim (Feb 14, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Gonna sound like a bummer and say I'll act like it doesn't exist.
> Actually, I probably won't even remember by the time it's passed which is good.
> 
> All the best on your V Day though~ <3


People would remember it more if it gave time off from work  
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 14, 2022)

savior2005 said:


> I will buy myself chocolate and eat it.


Update*
Turns out I did not need to buy chocolate. My sisters got a crapload of chocolate. I will eat it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 14, 2022)

I made my wife supper and bought her some clothing shes been eyeing, then we watched a film on the couch together. In the day we worked as its a monday.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 14, 2022)

happy vday guys

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Feb 14, 2022)

I didn't do much. Went out for a basic lunch and bubble tea and go home. Just the usual, lol.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 14, 2022)

I‘ll be at work. Nightshift. 

I got Chocolate from my husband this morning though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 15, 2022)

I have not yet received any messages from the host of the speed dating event, so I shall presume that I did not match with anyone.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 15, 2022)

I never do the Valentine's day thingy - it just seems to be such a shit show everywhere because so many people out.


----------

